# Looking for red poodle breeder in California



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

PM me, I know someone planning a red litter


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't have any poodle contacts in California, but did I miss the part where you indicated toy, mini or standard?? It might help to get the right variety if you specify what you're looking for.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

plumcrazy said:


> I don't have any poodle contacts in California, but did I miss the part where you indicated toy, mini or standard?? It might help to get the right variety if you specify what you're looking for.


Good point-standard show pup or even an older pup is fine


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club


You might also look here.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Melody contact the Apricot and Red poodle club they have a great breeder referral :]] (the link was posted above)


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome to PCA!


PCA has breeder referrals in every state and area.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are looking for a Standard, I would highly recommend Marquis Diamond. They health test like crazy and she will pull a dog from her breeding program if there is anything questionable.


----------

